# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Những phong tục mạo hiểm đến rợn người - phong tuc mao hiem

## yeuhanoi

*1. Lễ Hội Hành Xác ở PhuKet - Thái Lan*

    Lễ Hội Ăn Chay diễn ra vào cuối tháng 9 đầu tháng 10 hàng năm ở Phuket ( du lich Thai Lan ). Những người đến với lễ hội tại sẽ được chứng kiến cảnh các tín đồ dùng dao hoặc vật nhọn đâm thủng má mình, đi trên than nóng và nhiều kiểu hành xác khác.

    Theo truyền thuyết, lễ hội bắt đầu từ năm 1825 khi một nhóm người nhập cư đến từ Trung Quốc đã bị ốm khi ghé thăm Kathu, Phuket, Thái Lan. Để chống lại bệnh tật, họ đã áp dụng một chế độ ăn kiêng nghiêm ngặt với đức tin dành cho các thánh thần và sức mạnh mà thần thánh đã ban cho họ. Nhiều người dân địa phương đã mong muốn biết rõ hơn về các phép lạ chữa bệnh này.

    Kể từ đó, lễ hội ăn chay Phuket ra đời. Nó được tổ chức theo lịch của người Trung Quốc vào tối đầu tiên của tháng 9 âm lịch và kéo dài 10 ngày.
    Trong những ngày diễn ra lễ hội, các tín đồ không được ăn thịt ít nhất ba ngày. Họ tin rằng sự thiếu vắng của thịt sẽ mang lại sức khỏe và sự an bình cho con người.

 _kế tiếp là đâm các vật nhọn vào má của mình_

    Trong tất cả các nghi thức của lễ hội, du khách du lịch nước ngoài đến du lich Phu ket sốc nhất trước việc các tín đồ tự hành xác. Ma Song là những người mang sứ mệnh đặc biệt thi hành quyền lực của thần linh. Họ thực hiện hành vi dùng nhiều vật nhọn đâm xuyên qua má để mang lại may mắn cho cộng đồng thông qua việc dịch chuyển tà ác vào bản thân. Pháo hoa và trống cũng được sử dụng nhiều trong suốt lễ hội ăn chay Phuket để tiễn đưa linh hồn ma quỷ đi xa.


    Lễ hội có 10 quy tắc mà những người tham gia buộc phải tuân thủ, bao gồm không được ăn thịt, uống rượu và đặc biệt là không quan hệ tình dục. Người mang thai bị cấm không được tham gia lễ hội.

    Đến với lễ hội ăn chay Phu ket du khách sẽ được thưởng thức nhiều món ăn đường phố Thái Lan tuyệt ngon. Hãy tìm những người bán hàng có lá cờ màu vàng, đó là tín hiệu về các món ăn đã được nấu chín mà không có thịt. Mặc dù hình ảnh một tín đồ dùng dao đâm thủng má có thể làm giảm đôi chút hứng thú ăn uống của du khách.Nếu có dịp đến du lich Thai Lan bạn không nên bỏ lỡ các món ăn hấp dẫn nơi đây.

*2. Lễ hội Onbashira Tokyo, Nhật Bản*

Sáu năm mới diễn ra một lần, Onbashira là lễ hội đã lưu truyền trong ở Tokyo trong suốt 1.200 năm qua. Onbashira, theo tiếng Nhật, có nghĩa là “những cây cột danh tiếng”. Lễ hội Onbashira gồm hai phần chính, Yamadashi và Satobiki, lần lượt diễn ra vào tháng Năm và tháng Tứ.


Truyền thống Yamadashi là nghi thức nguy hiểm nhất của lễ hội. Những người đàn ông vào rừng để chặt cây, sau đó họ buộc dây thừng vào cây rồi ngồi lên thân cây để cùng trôi xuống núi. Nhiều người cho rằng, nghi thức đó thể hiện lòng dũng cảm. Trong lịch sử truyền thống Onbashira, đã có nhiều người thiệt mạng khi thực hiện nghi thức này.


*3. Cây Giáng Sinh*


Nhiều người trên khắp hành tinh đều biết rằng, theo truyền thống, họ sẽ chọn những cây thông Giáng sinh thật hoặc cây giả vẫn còn nguyên vẹn để về nhà trang trí chỉ để phục vụ trong ngày Noel. Dưới gốc cây thông là nơi trang trọng nhất để đặt những món quà, cũng là nơi cả gia đình quay tụ mừng ngày lễ trong tháng 12. Chuyện cây thông bị cháy cũng hiếm khi xảy ra, nhưng trong một số trường hợp, người ta trang trí quá nhiều đèn và để cây thông quá gần các đống lửa lớn nên gây ra cháy nổ. Theo số liệu của Hiệp hội Cứu hỏa Quốc gia Mỹ, từ năm 2003-2006, trung bình khoảng 240 ngôi nhà bị thiêu rụi vì những vụ cháy cây thông Noel. Trên thế giới, trung bình có 16 người chết, 25 người bị thương trong các vụ cháy cây thông mỗi năm.

*4. Lặn vào mỗi dịp năm mới ở Siberia, Nga*

Ở Nga, vào dịp năm mới, mọi người đều mong muốn được đẫm mình xuống hồ Baikal (sâu khoảng 1,64km) - hồ sâu nhất thế giới để cầu may. Trong những ngày này, mọi người thường cắt một hố trên mặt hồ Baikal đã đóng băng, rồi lặn xuống sâu khoảng 40m và thợ lặn giỏi nhất sẽ phải mang cây thông xuống đáy hồ. 




Truyền thống này xuất hiện từ năm 1982. Mặc dù nghe thì không mấy nguy hiểm, nhưng bạn hãy nhớ Baikal là hồ nước sâu nhất thế giới và một người thợ lặn phải bơi cùng thiết bị nặng tới hơn 100kg.

*5. Chạy trốn bò tót ở Pamplona, Tây Ban Nha*

Ai cũng biết đấu bò tót rất phổ biến ở nhiều quốc gia Nam Mỹ, nhưng truyền thống “Chạy trốn bò” thì chưa hẳn ai cũng biết đến. Lễ hội “Chạy trốn bò” nổi tiếng nhất diễn ra trong vòng 9 ngày ở San Ferrmin, Pamplona, Tây Ban Nha. Từ năm 1910, người dân nơi đây đã tổ chức lễ hội này.


Lễ hội được bắt đầu khi đàn bò bị nhốt được cho xổng ra ngoài, trong khi đó đám đông ngoài phố thi nhau chạy toán loạn để khỏi bị bò húc. Kể từ ngày hội “Chạy trốn bò” diễn ra, Tây Ban Nha đã có 15 nạn nhân đã qua đời và số người gặp nạn nhiều nhất vào năm 2009. Được biết, có khoảng 200-300 người bị thương mỗi năm trong khi chạy trốn bò tót.

----------


## ipad

chắc cái Chạy trốn bò tót ở Pamplona, Tây Ban Nha là nguy hiểm nhất

----------


## heocoi

khiếp nhìn cái lễ hội hành xác ghê quá. acccc, nhìn mà phát khiếp

----------


## tuisach

ăn lắm dửng mỡ

----------

